

Fool your 3DS into thinking your house is a Nintendo Store with WiFi trickery - striking
http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/1k0g58/setting_up_a_streetpass_relay_at_home/

======
jgeorge
Running that access point at home, or somewhere else, allows you to StreetPass
with people who pass Nintendo Zones all over the place. If you live in a very
rural area (like I do) or you don't go to many places where you can get other
local StreetPass hits, it makes the StreetPass games actually playable.

------
anigbrowl
Impressive detail, but (as with a great many tech how-to guides) I struggled
to find an explanation of _why_ you might want to do this.

~~~
anonbanker
Because it's a very easy way to find local players who have passed by the
router in the past 12 hours, and automatically exchange friend codes.

